

Writing a DSL with Groovy - mindcrime
http://szimano.org/writing-a-dsl-with-groovy/

======
vorg
> Closure is just a piece of code you can pass and later execute. Some say we
> will have those in Java in 2128 with the release of Java 37.

Java 8 brought "lambdas", which behave similarly to Groovy's closures, though
without the legacy inconsistencies. Have you read Jeremy Rayner's account of
how closures came to be in Groovy at
[http://www.javanicus.com/blog2/items/191-index.html](http://www.javanicus.com/blog2/items/191-index.html)
? I also did a writeup on that incident at
[http://groovy.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Blog02#15](http://groovy.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Blog02#15)
.

------
dozzie
And where is the DSL? Because what's in the article is merely an interface to
a module.

